# How to keep outdoor kitchens pest free



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

For those of you with outdoor kitchens, what are your secrets or actions to keep them pest free? As in keeping bees, wasps, flies, mice, ants, and/or ANY other pest that puts a damper on cooking and eating outside.


----------



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

Tempo Dust has worked wonders for my pool, patio. Specifically on bees and wasps.

Bifen is what I spray on the yard and around the house/pool for insect control. Both are relatively cheap.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Bifen XT for spraying around stuff and surfaces/siding/etc.

If you've got an issue with flies who seem to enjoy when a grill is fired up, BASF makes a fly bait that you can spray on a plate or any surface like tree limb, or fence post, that'll attract them and all they have to do is touch the surface even if it's dry and they have about 15 seconds to enjoy life before it's done.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

PT alpine


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

I now use Tempo dust on areas away from the kitchen, but not near it. I still get wasps in my grill and under tables.

Last summer we had wasps set up under/inside the poured concrete patio. They were so bad we couldn't use the outdoor kitchen at all. But that was before I heard & bought Tempo.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Man, this is why I LOVE & APPRECIATE TLF.com - I come here and learn, Learn, LEARN about new stuff I'd probably go years without finding about anywhere else!

Gonna let the wife know about this stuff in case we ever do have any issues arise (may even be a good idea to take with us when we travel to VRBO's in more southern, tropical climes for winter months etc :thumbup:



FATC1TY said:


> … BASF makes a fly bait that you can spray on a plate or any surface like tree limb, or fence post, that'll attract them and all they have to do is touch the surface even if it's dry and they have about 15 seconds to enjoy life before it's done.





g-man said:


> PT alpine


*PT Alpine Pressurized Fly Bait*: https://www.domyown.com/pt-alpine-pressurized-fly-bait-p-12299.html



FATC1TY said:


> ….and they have about 15 seconds to enjoy life before it's done.


 :lol:


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

I don't suppose there is something like _PT Alpine_ only for mosquitoes?

I forwarded the info about _PT Alpine_ to a wide circle of friends and family and many of them - who canNOT rely on the electric zappers - are clamoring about how great it would be *if only there were some similar "attractant / near-instant death" spray product for skeeters …*

(I don't know the medical term for the condition but, my first niece has a young son that, when bitten by a mosquito, literally "blows up" into numerous physiological reactions that are photo-worthy for medical school books! He supposedly inherited it from his paternal grandmother and it must skip a generation … they tell me her reactions would involve breathing complications.

Nothing to mess with and reminds me just how dangerous mosquitoes can be in other parts of our globe and particularly down through history …. :?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

g-man said:


> PT alpine


Correct. I was too lazy to go in the garage to hunt it down. It's fantastic stuff, works so well.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

440mag said:


> I don't suppose there is something like _PT Alpine_ only for mosquitoes?
> 
> I forwarded the info about _PT Alpine_ to a wide circle of friends and family and many of them - who canNOT rely on the electric zappers - are clamoring about how great it would be *if only there were some similar "attractant / near-instant death" spray product for skeeters …*
> 
> ...


Demand SC is pretty darn good, but you'll need to spray it with a sprayer and mix with water. It works extremely well, and is water based. I've seen dead mosquitos on my patio furniture from using it.


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

440mag said:


> I don't suppose there is something like _PT Alpine_ only for mosquitoes?
> 
> I forwarded the info about _PT Alpine_ to a wide circle of friends and family and many of them - who canNOT rely on the electric zappers - are clamoring about how great it would be *if only there were some similar "attractant / near-instant death" spray product for skeeters …*
> 
> ...


Anaphylaxis 
is a severe, potentially life-threatening allergic reaction. It can occur within seconds or minutes of exposure to something you're allergic to


----------



## Skiney12 (7 mo ago)

I use a natural method. I spray a mixture of water, vinegar and dish soap to kill the house flies in my kitchen.


----------



## jerrywil (9 mo ago)

Just ordered tempo dust, hope it will work. Other than that we use cleaning services once a week and they also have their ways to deal with the pest. Will check with the Handy customer service on this site what exactly they use , but so far we had no problem. They usually come once a week and do an excellent job.


----------



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

For mosquitos I use a two pronged approach.

First a mosquito magnet. The are propane based and emit warm CO2 to mimic human breath. Then they capture the mosquitos. Add a chemical attractant to that and 95% of the mosquitos are taken care of. Downside is you have to change the propane tank about every 3 weeks or so. I have it hooked up to my underground tank so I dont have that issue.

To the get the rest I spray. I use Cyzmic and Nygard IGR. I have a Mosquito Sniper System that I attach to a leaf blower and hookup to my 4 gallon backpack sprayer. They just sent me some new attachments that make it awesome. Then I spray pretty much all the vegetation.


----------



## ymmoti (9 mo ago)

I also use Bifen , spray around the whole backyard, I swear to you zero bugs day and night. My outdoor kitchen I have never had a problem with mice or seen any but I do shave down some Irish spring soap and put it behind my fridge don't know if it works but my buddy swears its the best thing to control mice.


----------

